# Auger Belt Specs



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

I've a MTD Pro 11/26" and am having difficulty with what the proper belt size is. I've seen many part numbers online and 'think' its 7(or 9)54-04050 but cant confirm.
I find its easier to head to my local CarQuest and grab a belt with a size rather than a number. Best I can come with is 3/8 x 35" or maybe 1/2 width?
Anyone know?


----------



## Steveo66 (Jan 21, 2018)

If you google search the OEM#, you are bound to find both OEM and aftermarket options, and often the site will indicate the size. A common size is 1/2 x 40 Outside diameter. Be careful about the inside vs outside diameter/circumference. I have a craftsman, so check out that forum on this site for good info on auger belts and raw edge vs wrapped construction. The carquest option may work based on size, but not give you much life given what that belt is subjected to.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF to start

MTD belts a 9 supersedes a 7 your belt is now a 954- 04050  1/2 wide x 35 inches don't worry about the link saying craftsman the number matters








954-04050 CRAFTSMAN Wrapped Aramid Lawn & Garden Replacement V-Belt


954-04050 CRAFTSMAN Wrapped Aramid Lawn & Garden Replacement V-Belt Original Equipment Manufacturer CRAFTSMAN OEM Part Number 954-04050 Belt Type Wrapped Aramid Lawn & Garden VBG Replacement Id 0RBY501287 Technical Specifications: (Inches) (mm) Outside Circumference 35 889 Top Width 0.5 Belt...



www.vbeltguys.com


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I looked up that OEM MTD part number and it is a raw edge, cogged belt. As you can see from the pic in the link below. I did see other sellers on eBay saying their aftermarket belt is compatible. I would tend towards the OEM style unless you are in a pinch and need it today. The solid 1/2" belt is compatible but it won't last as long and it may not clutch as well if not a raw edge. The Cogged belts run cooler and do not fatigue as quickly. The raw edge belts help with clutching and grab better when engaged. I have found that Some times the OEM belts are not an even number in length. The OEMs often never tell you the length. Or they just round it. For example, it may actually be 35.5" long and an Aftermarket offering will be 35 inches even. It may work fine at first but again it may have clutching issues over time. That .5" lenght difference may be an issue over time. Measure the circumference of the outside of your OEM belt (a taylors style tape measure works well) and see what it is so you know what you are dealing with. This will be very helpful should you choose to buy a generic utility belt at the autoparts store. Keep in mind it is old and likely has stretched a bit. I would not trust all after Market brands to be of good quality. I would trust aftermarket brands like Stens to be of good quality. Just to name one. Also Below is a link to a Stens that is an OEM replacement. It says the length is 35-1/4" ....... Good luck.









Troy-Bilt 31bm63p3766 V Belt Snow Thrower Part No. 754-04050 for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Troy-Bilt 31bm63p3766 V Belt Snow Thrower Part No. 754-04050 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Oem Replacement Belt / Mtd 954-04050A 754-04050 115-219 265-249 | eBay


At OMB Warehouse, we strive to provide the greatest selection and quality of parts for your outdoor power equipment.Need other parts to complete your project? Check out our huge catalog - we have what you need.OEM Replacement Belt / MTD 954-04050APack Size:1MTD 954-04050, MTD 754-04050, MTD...



www.ebay.com





Edit: I went on the MTD website and the only number that comes up is a 954-04050A. It is a solid raw edge belt. This revission must superceed the previous version. I would still lean towards a cogged belt if you have the option. Likely a cost savings by MTD. However the MTD A version will still likely perform much better than a utility belt from the autoparts store.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Here is the belt from the MTD site along with it's description. - - > Snow Blower Auger Belt - 954-04050A | MTD Parts
1/2 X 35


.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Great info, thanks all!
I had this machine given to me 5 years ago and its been a pretty strong workhorse for what I do with it. It blew its first belt a few days ago so I found what I believe to be a furnace belt in the garage that had the measurements I was seeking, .5 x 35. It'll do for now until I get into town next week and see what I can find. I wont work it too hard until then as I doubt that belt will stand any heavy use.
Glad I asked, its nice to have confirmation from you all.
Is there any way to tell the year of build by the serial or model number?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

where about are you located? i have found amazon is cheapest for the auger belt if you can spend over $35 or have amazon prime








MTD OEM-754-04050 Replacement 1/2-Inch by 35-Inch Snowthrower Auger Belt, 500/600 Series, Black : Amazon.ca: Everything Else


MTD OEM-754-04050 Replacement 1/2-Inch by 35-Inch Snowthrower Auger Belt, 500/600 Series, Black : Amazon.ca: Everything Else



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

sledman8002002 said:


> Great info, thanks all!
> Glad I asked, its nice to have confirmation from you all.
> Is there any way to tell the year of build by the serial or model number?


I hope this helps.



MTD Products



or this:



http://www.m-and-d.com/pdfs/MTD/Model_Number_Guide.pdf


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

On my Troy which is built by MTD and has model and serial numbers like yours the "8" is the year. 1H06 "8" I10001
So a 2008 ?


.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> On my Troy which is built by MTD and has model and serial numbers like yours the "8" is the year. 1H06 "8" I10001
> So a 2008 ?.


Or perhaps 1998?


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Cool beans. I was figuring late 2000 to 2011 or so as it was showing some age when given to me. I think '98 would be a stretch tho, no big deal, curiosity more than anything. Its one of the few things I have that still has standard bolts and threads.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

If it is not obvious, you can usually back in to it by looking at one of the on line parts diagrams. Try 2008 and see if it comes up as such and the machine looks like yours. If not try another year like 1998.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Another thing that might narrow it down would be if you have a single left and right auger or if there are two separate L & two R. I know my '08 has the sectional augers. There would be four with four shear pins.

.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Yes, mine has the sectional augers as well. I'd used it for 2 years before I noticed.


----------

